# GT Outpost Disc 2009 Vs Giant Boulder Disc 2009



## karazy (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I am looking at getting one of these bikes. But I can't seem to find any reviews on them to compare.

http://www.gtbicycles.com/aus/eng/Products/Mountain/Adventure/#5796

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/bikes/mountain/2181/31861/

From what I undersand there is not much difference between the two.

The Outpost is about $70 cheaper. But I think some of the components are a bit cheaper.

I just want to use it for General Riding plus some offroad riding on trails etc.

Does anybody have some comments or know where to find reviews on these bikes.

Probably leaning towards the Outpost because its a bit cheaper.

But everyone I talk to says go for the Giant... they are a more reliable brand.

There was also an Apollo brand I was looking at. I think the Evolution or Altitude.. Cant remember... They were all about the same price.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Off the two you posted, I would choose the one that feels the best when you sit on it. There's not anything that really distinguishes one from the other.

However, neither bike is a good coice for trails because they are geared like a hybrid/road bike - look at the chain rings. Mtb's usually have smaller rings - usually 22-32-44.

You may want to look at the next models up in each brand if you intend to use it on trails. Those will have proper gearing and better components. I wouldn't worry about disc brakes, as they're likely not much better than rib brakes at that price and will weigh more.

Good luck.


----------



## karazy (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply,

I tried them all out at the shop today.

At the price range i am looking at I guess its no difference between them really.

I liked the Apollo Evolution and Giant Boulder better than the GT Outpost.

http://www.apollobikes.com/apolloproducts/id/16/cid/8/parent/0/t/apolloproducts/title/Evolution XC

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-au/bikes/mountain/2181/31861/

I am leaning towards the Apollo....

Its just I have a friend that says... get a Giant... get a Giant...

I just would of liked to see some reviews about them before I got one..


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Giant are hard to beat for bang for the buck - it's been that way for a long time. There's really not much between the bikes you've listed in terms of components and frames. As rlouder says, the Giant is geared crazily high with the 28/38/48 chainrings - which might be fine on smooth bike tracks but would be no good at all on steep climbs unless you have Quadzilla legs... 

Get the one that you like the best - make sure above all that the shop sells you the right size.


----------



## karazy (Oct 9, 2008)

I ended up getting the Apollo.

felt the same to ride as the Giant.... 

But the Apollo Evolution 09 has a thicker handle bar.... Less flexing said the guy at the shop....

But as they all say... pretty much the same parts... same life time warrenty on frames and 12mths on parts.

Now the fun part... some riding


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Apollo means you must be an Aussie. I'm Victorian.


----------



## karazy (Oct 9, 2008)

yep that's right. In WA.


----------



## Agent Shoots (Oct 8, 2008)

ive been looking at the Giant Boulder 09 and the GT Ava 3.0 09 for quite a while too (both v-brakes cos stock discs just don't cut it and are pretty much deadweight for me)

which would you recommend? any help would be totally appreciated


----------

